# Mantis keeps falling!



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi all, I have got my Congo Mantis in a large sweet jar type thing, it has a few sticks in there, but it prefers to climb up the side of the jar, I have noticed it falling a couple of times. Could it possibly hurt itself? Does anyone else have this problem? Is there anything better I could house it in?
Earlier it sort of fell and jumped at the same time, landed on the side of the jar, but a weird liquid came out of its abdomen and is now stuck on the side of the jar.
I'm pretty puzzled by it. lol.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## Grayspoon (Nov 6, 2008)

Not sure what to say really... the tub should be fine... It could be trying to scape from something... I.e can it see a tv or dog.. most ognor things like this but some try to run. Is it warm enough where it is? it may be going ffor warmer ground...

To be honest, theres nto a lot you can do, if its doing it you cant really stop it.. just watch and hope for the best..

sorry i cant be more help, im just guessing


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

old mantidsdo this..or if there missing there front claws..how old is the mantis..i take it its adult if its doing this?


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Ozgi said:


> Earlier it sort of fell and jumped at the same time, landed on the side of the jar, *but a weird liquid came out of its abdomen and is now stuck on the side of the jar.*
> *I'm pretty puzzled by it.* lol.


Huh?

Is it still alive?


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> Huh?
> 
> Is it still alive?


I was thinking this....glued to side of tank by internal fluids...doesn't sound promising....


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm not sure how old it is as the guy didn't know when I bought it. It's quite large, but not even sub adult yet.

The mantis isn't stuck to the side of the container! The stuff that it sort of squirted out is stuck to the container, lol, didn't quite word it right!

Temps and humidity are all fine and it's not in view of the tv.

It looks ok now, it is hanging from side of a stick.

Strange.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Ozgi said:


> I'm not sure how old it is as the guy didn't know when I bought it. It's quite large, but not even sub adult yet.
> 
> The mantis isn't stuck to the side of the container! The stuff that it sort of squirted out is stuck to the container, lol, didn't quite word it right!
> 
> ...


If it is an adult, and falling a LOT, this could be a sign that it is going to Mantis heaven.

The residue on the tank, now you explain it, it is not that uncommon.

What this discharge is I am not sure, perhaps it could be poo!

I''d just treat as normal.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh right, ok cool, I'll keep an eye on it. It has been very active since I got it. It must just like to explore a lot, lol.
I thought their poo was small and black like a poppy seed?


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

Ozgi said:


> I thought their poo was small and black like a poppy seed?


 it is..when there threatened they can spray this water like stuff from there abdomen.was it like see through water?
what colour is this liquid?


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

It wasn't really clear, it was more a dull yellow, milky colour. I'd put it down to being that as I can't imagine what else it would be. I didn't know they could do this, it was like it fell and literally s*** itself, lol.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

macro junkie said:


> it is..*when there threatened they can spray this water like stuff from there abdomen*.was it like see through water?
> what colour is this liquid?


Really?

First I've heard.

Not saying you are wrong, merely noting that I have neither experienced nor read of that before.


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Strange your mantids keep fallin!..........*coughs* i keep fallin for mantids....got a few more today YEY......


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

What did you get today?? Orchids? Where from? Any left?? 
:lol2::lol2:


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Stole the lot sorry will be more later!


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Grrrr!! What are you doing with them all? lol.
That's not fair


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

breeding mooooooore lol...


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

lynneowen1 said:


> breeding mooooooore lol...


*waits for prices ect...*


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

keepin em all mwahahahaha!


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Evil:O.. and im a fello mod on hatchlings aswell


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

*cough* still not gettin any lol lol lol


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

I will give you £1000 to look after one for a week? lol.
I neeeeeeeeeeed an orchid!:mf_dribble:


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

ssssssssssssssssssold ...lol


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Meh.. where you get them from?


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

A secret place ..............*shhhhhhhh* not telling so i can get them all haaaaaaahahaha


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I think i seen some orchids on sheps site lol


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

not a fiver each lol....................


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

I no..............lol


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

lynneowen1 said:


> ssssssssssssssssssold ...lol


Wooooooooooooooo!


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ozgi said:


> Wooooooooooooooo!


paypal?.......:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Lol! I think i'll retract my offer for now.

Just to add to what I was saying about the weird liquid, just had a look at the jar this morning and there is loads of patches of it all over the side, god knows what its been doing in there! or why?


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

I've seen this before.

I have never fully figured out what it is.

Sorry.


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ozgi said:


> Lol! I think i'll retract my offer for now.
> 
> Just to add to what I was saying about the weird liquid, just had a look at the jar this morning and there is loads of patches of it all over the side, god knows what its been doing in there! or why?


PFFFFFFFFFFFT time waster.....LOL


----------



## summershow (Jun 12, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/244600-what-coming-my-mantids-bottom.html


----------

